# Portland: Veloce Bicycles



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Veloce Bicycles -- I just had the worst customer-service experience of my life from a bike shop there.

http://5380.blogspot.com/2006/03/veloce-bicycles.html

I'm not going to name names and yell too many specific expletives, I just wanted to make my opinion known...


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*that's funny..*

he's got a good rep. from other shops around town...just doesn't watch his prices vs. sales in other shops in PDX. Try 7-corners on Division.....Corey is a man among men...good wrench but mostly deals with commuter bikes/family style...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, I know he does, that's why I went in there, and was just in shock at the way he treated me. Maybe something else had him on a day day; I have no idea...


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*not worth a second chance..*

as there are so many shops in this town. Bike Gallery downtown and RCB's have unfortunately lost me as a customer through really bad mechanical advice and recommendations (including sending a bad press fit bearing out the door on a front wheel and telling me to "live with it"). If you're just looking for basic parts and service, 7-Corners is good...Corey's pretty straight up and can be bought off with beer.


----------



## harrisj (Apr 18, 2006)

*Got the same attitude from Veloce*

I thought it was just me at first, but the guy is really a snob. Never went back there again and have never experienced the kind of disrespectful behavior in any shop in Portland. It's behavior like that is why people shop on the internet. Most of my riding buddies have experienced the same shameful behavior. 

His loss, I have over 10k in bikes/compents and 20 years of riding, but I've never been elitist about it. 

Portland is a small town, and word gets around.

Peace.


----------



## russell ootz (Apr 24, 2006)

Tandeming with my daughter this June. Need a route from Portland to the coast en route to San Francisco. Route should be 80-100 miles with inns/motels at end. Also need advice on where to stay and things to see for a one or two day stay in Portland. Thanks much.


----------

